# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  cubby for friends kiddies - WIP

## homesafe

We have a close family friend whose husband did a bolt shortly after their second daughter was born (and no child support in sight).  The two girls are my daughter's God-children and we sort of unofficially sponsor them. (we pay for swimming lessons, school uniforms and stuff).  My daughter and i are business partners and we get plenty of time together to discuss things so recently we decided that they needed a cubby house. With their mums approval we set about planning (for want of a better term) the concept.  Plans have a tendancy to change midway through any project....... :Rolleyes:  
We have started. The plan is for it to be able to be dismantled should they need to move in the future so the walls are built as a prefab and then bolted together and secured to the floor.  The base of the floor is treated pine with yellow tongue flooring on top.  It is going to sit on a paved area and can't be secured by stumps due to it having to be movable.  Room was a bit of a premium as well as their backyard isn't that big so it is only 1800 x 1800, still big enough for two littlies. The rest of the cubby is built from standard non treated 70 x 35 pine, with everything being screwed together.  A friend of mine who is a carpet layer has given us plenty of carpet tiles suitable for the floor so it should be nice and cozy when it's finished. 
The back wall is just a wall while the front wall will have a door and a sliding perspex window and windows on both of the sides, giving mum plenty of scope to see what they are up to. We plan to put in a blackboard and the usual trimmings along with flowerboxes under each window.    My only concern is that i have a tendancy to go a bit overboard and it could easily turn into a 32 storey office block if i'm not careful.  We plan to have it finished and painted in time to sneak in and put it together on Xmas Eve........ 
Pics are to date.  floor, back wall and front wall

----------


## Gaza

very nice and a great good will,

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Looks good, 2 noggins in a 1800 height wall, don't even get that in a new house with 2700 high ceilings. Have you thought about plumbing and electrical, never too early, and don't get me started about kitchens... :brava:

----------


## homesafe

Third wall is in now along with window frames.  A carpet laying friend of mine has come good with more carpet tiles than i will need so i have layed a few down to see how it looks.  We are getting there.

----------


## Gaza

wow you must have worked on a commerical job where the PM has the carpet being laid before the roof is even on, but the walls arent even up on your job.

----------


## homesafe

it's all good, i just layed the carpet tiles down to see how they look, they aren't glued down.  they are safe and dry in the house again until the roof goes on.

----------


## homesafe

got the last wall on today, even the Rain God couldn't stop us. put the window slightly higher in this wall so that all three are at different heights - kids like things everywhere.  the four walls are now screwed together using 100mm bugle head screws so it is officially a single unit now and very, very solid.  All it takes to dismantle this part to transportable parts is the remaoval of about 24 bugle head screws.  10 minute job.

----------


## homesafe

roof trusses are in, just a few more joists and ready to paint.   found some great bight kids colours in the discounted mistint section of Bunnies today, should fit in well.

----------


## homesafe

the inside of the frame is now painted - a very bright yellow and the roof is on.  Three galved coach bolts and the whole roof section comes off.  time to look for some cladding now.  We are getting there ......

----------


## Master Splinter

It might get a bit hot with that type of roofing material - are you going to insulate it?

----------


## homesafe

thought about the heat build up so we are leaving the sides open at the roof level to vent it out.  if it does get too hot for them in the future, we will put in a roof vent.  The roofing is Suntuff.  we have never built a cubby before so this is a learning experience as well.  we will see how it goes.

----------


## homesafe

The cubby is finished and delivered...!!! We didn't quite get it there before Christmas but a couple of days after.  the kids didn't seem to mind especially as thry had no idea it we even coming.  It was well received and all the sweat and anxt was well worth it seeing their faces light up. And i get my verandah back  :Biggrin:

----------


## Artiglass

Fantastic............well done fairy godparents !!

----------


## Gaza

Very nice

----------

